# Found a hunney whole



## khurrum (Jul 28, 2004)

found a nice berry farm, owner is agry at the deer, he wants me to shoot some, discharge of single projectile is permitted, went scouting the other night, found 8 does and 2 bucks, any suggestions about how i should go about hunting this land? its mostly tall grasses. :beer:


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

> discharge of single projectile is permitted


lol, well, you could use a rock, or a bullet, or an arrow. :wink: 
:sniper:


----------



## Azian (Jul 8, 2004)

use a potatoe gun :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Water Balloon Launcher! We can shoot water baloons almost a whole city block. Just ask our neighbors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## agrotom (Sep 14, 2004)

A ground blind works as well as a tower stand. Try some salt licks or mineral blocks to get them where you whant them. :sniper:


----------



## khurrum (Jul 28, 2004)

what i meant was, how should i save the land, and avoid scaring away the deer, but recently i found out that on the other side of the fence is canadian crown land, and thats very all the deer are comming from, so i got it made no matter how hard i hunt the land!


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

go scouting and find what trails the deer travels, and get up atop a tree or hill and pick em off, heck, if its a 'need to kill' situation, id get some baits (deer corn, mineral licks, heck, cut up some apples" and get some scent lures, the farmer wants the deer out, so get them out


----------

